# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services >  Google Ads Accounts with $350 threshold.

## PeterM1

Verified USA billing address was provided.

We Activate two-factor authentication once you get the delivery. This will guarantee the maximum security of these accounts.
It is possible to create safe and secure promotional campaigns using our account.
Replacement warranty
You’re going to receive the delivery via email or telegram.

Price is $70 

We also offer entirely fresh Google advertising accounts with no history
You will have 100% access to your accounts.

Payment by Skrill , USDT or BTC.

Contacts : Telegram: @PeterMayerr

Skype: live:.cid.bfb3613d35790b63

----------

